# Moringa Trees



## gummybearpoop (Jul 16, 2009)

Has anyone fed their tortoises leaves from a moringa tree?

I am going to purchase two this fall. They seem to be a little rare, but have so much to offer health-wise to humans. 

In addition, the leaves(100g) have 440 mg of calcium to 70 mg of Phosphorus. Over 6:1 Ca ratio.



http://www.naturalnews.com/022272.html

http://www.echotech.org/technical/technotes/Moringa.PDF

http://www.treesofarizona.com/About_Moringa_Oleifera.pdf

http://www.treesforlife.org/our-work/our-initiatives/moringa


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jul 16, 2009)

I've never even heard of them... but you could try feeding your tort just a tiny tiny tiny bit a could of times (a few days apart) and see if they get sick? Just be very careful in testing!


----------



## gummybearpoop (Jul 16, 2009)

DoctorCosmonaut said:


> I've never even heard of them... but you could try feeding your tort just a tiny tiny tiny bit a could of times (a few days apart) and see if they get sick? Just be very careful in testing!



Eventually I will. I have to get the tree first though!

I was just wondering if anyone else has fed their tortoises moringa leaves.

Currently they are considered rare, but many think eventually they will become popular because of their nutritious value.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Jul 16, 2009)

People eat them too? What do they taste like?


----------

